# Are kegel weights, ben wa balls & jade eggs safe to use during pregnancy???



## Peekaboo_mom (Mar 26, 2010)

I know that kegels are very important to do and I am very lousy at practicing them. I read that using kegel weights, ben wa balls or jade eggs makes easier to do my kegels. I also read that you get faster results with them. I am currently pregnant and would like to have my pelvic floor in as best shape as I can before it's time for labor.

I would like to know if it would be safe to use any of these devices during pregnancy?


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

yes it would be ok to use-


----------



## Peekaboo_mom (Mar 26, 2010)

mwherbs- thanks for your reply. Should I have any special care when using them while pregnant. I read that some women use these devices for hours at a time. Would a prolonged use of them higher my risk for infections during pregnancy? Any tips or info on the would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

I would just suggest that you make sure they are cleaned well before each use, and there is not cleaner or soap residue of any kind left on them. I don't have personal experience with using them, but if they are clean when you start, then you are not introducing any new bacteria while in use, so I would not expect time to be an issue. I am not a midwife though, just a student, but that is my take.


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

I asked my midwife and she said it would be fine. She also suggested something called a "Myself Pelvic Muscle Exerciser" that gives you feedback that lets you know if you're doing the exercises correctly.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the others... According to my midwife as long as you keep them sanitary there is no risk!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

intimaterose said:


> Kegel exercises are to be done by those women who cannot control their bladder while sneezing, exercising, or even laughing.


Actually all women should do them. Especially after pregnancy and birth not just those with stress incontinence.


----------



## taylorsharpe (Sep 26, 2016)

I've heard that it is quite safe and useful during pregnancy But don't overdo it! Listen to your body.


----------

